# Reo disassembly



## RayDeny (30/8/17)

good morning Reonaughts, I have a question for all in the know. Is the 510 assembly removable? I'm about to make a tool to unscrew the 510 but don't know if it's pressed in or if it's a standard thread or a reverse thread.

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/8/17)

Hi @RayDeny the 510 assembly is removable and is pressed in. Check this post on how to remove the 510 and though the video is not available anymore the written instructions are easy to follow. There may be other non destructive ways of removing the 510 but I have not come across any. Are you installing a new 510? If not then the above method will not work for you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/8/17)

It is press fitted as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (30/8/17)

Andre said:


> It is press fitted as far as I know.



It's a press fit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (30/8/17)

Awesome, thanks guys.
Ok so I will play with some heat and finesse and if that dose not work I will go with brute force and ignorance. 

Knowing it's a press fit helps loads.


----------

